# Baroque Piece



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a little Baroque piece I composed on an Ensoniq ESQ-1 sequencer workstation keyboard, way back in the early 1990's. I played it in, then step-edited it.

Once it was in the sequencer, I recorded it, one track at a tiime, onto a Tascam Portastudio, which is a double-speed cassette (3-3/4 ips) tape recorder.

Years later, I have transferred these 4 tracks into Logic, and remixed them.

It ain't perfect, but I thought it was worth saving. Note the humorous ending, with the flute player left all alone.

This AIFF (CD) file will be available for a short time.

Here is the download link:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/q8d1we


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely love the ESQ-1 sounds! Incredibly fitting, like a digital switched on Bach. (I'm currently dabbling in a bit of digi-baroque with my newest keyboard, the Yamaha FM 'sort of editable' DSR-2000 and getting some similar results, but clearly less learned and confident.)

Very pleasant little ditty, most triumphant sounding, i shall be listening several times at least!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, triumphant! Thank you. Mesa! It's lovely to have an audience. I give you more: Arnold's Dilemma, a short 12-tone melody,

...and Quartet 12-tone.

The third one here is called "Moonlight," and features my rudimentary flute playing. That's me on bass guitar as well, a fretless Yamaha. It has string & woodwind sounds produced by an E-mu Proteus Orchestral module.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m8ix7v

http://www.sendspace.com/file/021pga

http://www.sendspace.com/file/wav3nq


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Due to apathy, the files are no longer available. If you got 'em, enjoy!


----------

